# RAM Issue!



## Lionheart (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey guys, just installed Home Premium 64bit, havin an annoying issue here, can anyone figure this out in the pic below please?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 3, 2010)

check msconfig under boot and advanced options and see if the ram is limited


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 3, 2010)

i had that happen to me ...
i installed 1 stick started the comp turned off
installed 2nd turned off
installed 3rd and it seemed  to fix it for me ...

at the time it was only showing i had 2GB


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 3, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> check msconfig under boot and advanced options and see if the ram is limited



I tried that already, I try to change it too 6144 but I click OK it just goes back to 4096cry:


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 3, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> i had that happen to me ...
> i installed 1 stick started the comp turned off
> installed 2nd turned off
> installed 3rd and it seemed  to fix it for me ...
> ...



Ok then, i will give that a shot and hopefully it will work!


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 3, 2010)

Im about to try it!


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok its still the same, fuk i hate computers sometimes! any suggestions guys at all?


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 3, 2010)

hmmm... looking for an answer right now.

edit:
Take a look at this, might help. Clear your bios.
http://forums.techarena.in/motherboard-processor-ram/1175521.htm


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 3, 2010)

2 things
1. try resetting cmos idk but that can help my problems some times
2. it maybe because your system name is lionheart try dragonheart *after* you reset cmos 

edit: you also may want to cover up your product id there people could see it


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 3, 2010)

Wats wrong with Lionheart lol?


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 3, 2010)

lol idk i just love the movie dragonheart  with Draco the dragon


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 3, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> lol idk i just love the movie dragonheart  with Draco the dragon



LMFAO hahaha it was a classic when I was a kid, fuk I hated that spoiled red headed kid!


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 3, 2010)

YAYY!!! just fixed my issue from the help of you guys, it was my voltage settings, I had it on auto and I saw the settings at 1.79 volts, I was like holy fuk thats not right LMAO, anyways Im happy, cheers guys!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 3, 2010)

lol ... glad you fixed it ...

weird that volts did that though :/


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 3, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> lol ... glad you fixed it ...
> 
> weird that volts did that though :/



yeah true hey, this motherboard has so many more features than your standard motherboards man, gonna take me awhile to get the hang of it


----------

